# Construcción de Aire Acondicionado Casero Portátil



## DJ DRACO

Hola a todos, abro un nuevo post, debido a que busqué en éste y en otros foros, inclusive en todo google...y no pude hallar algún esquema, completo y veráz para la construcción de un aire acondicionado casero.

Todos los que hallé, eran simples cajas con hielo dentro y unos coolers para tirar el viento.

Mi idea es la siguiente: construir un aire acondicionado pequeño casero portátil
Ya que dispongo de:
1 - ventilador de caloventor 220V supongo que no más de 20W (pequeño pero potente)
1 - bocha/compresor de heladera vieja de unos 200W supongo
1 - radiador que debo conseguir (de auto o heladera) o comprar caño de bronce y fabricarlo

pero...además de eso, no sé si es solamente colocar el radiador con el gas de agua dentro, el compresor y el ventilador delane del radiador...

no sé si el radiador en realidad tiene 2 sectores (el frio y el caliente)

necesito que alguien con experiencia me ayude en este tema y sobretodo para dejar un post bien formado sobre aires acondicionados caseros portatiles

Pronto subo las fotos del motorcito y de la bocha...para que vayan viendo

saludos y gracias


----------



## Dano

Para, existen dos cosas distintas en el mercado, los Aire Acondicionados porátiles y los enfríadores de ambiente.

Los aires acondicionados portátiles son como un split pero todo apretado en 4 ruedas, usa una manguera por la cual saca el aire caliente hacia afuera.
Tiene evaporador, condensador, expansor y compresor, todo el sistema está "gaseado", si lo quieres hacer casero esto requiere mas experiencia además de equipamiento como manómetros, gas, autógena y conocimiento de gases y presiones de trabajo,


Despues estan los enfriadores que son simplemente un ventiliador con una cascada de agua adelante, se basan en el principio de la evaporación del agua para ganar unos grados, pero con la contra de que saturan el ambiente de humedad.
Algunos le agregan hielo al agua para mejorar algo...

Depende de cual de las dos cosas pretendes hacer se te puede guiar.

Saludos


----------



## anajesusa

Hola, he visto un sistema muy ingenioso para refrigerar, de forma casera, es con agua, no con hielo, te dejo un link http://webs.ono.com/joliva68/sistema_de_refrigeracion.htm obviamente habría que hacerlo mas presentable, no vas a poner ese adefesio en el comedor, pero el principio esta bien, otra persona lo fabricó con vasijas de barro.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Gracias muchachos...yo voy más por el lado de Dano...digamos, quiero construir un aire acondicionado, pequeño y portátil...y lo que no encuentro es justamente toda esa información, principio de funcionamiento, elementos, y partes de un aire, como para construirlo.

Digamos que quiero hacerlo bien, para usarlo bien, no como proyecto simple y barato...

Dano: tenes info acerca de lo que me comentaste?

gracias muchachos 

encontre un poco de info...y esta imagen que es muy buena, pero me queda la duda de la dirección del aire frio...creo que está invertida la dirección...yo creo que el aire frío sale del compresor hacia el evaporador, luego pasa por el condensador, y luego vuelve al compresor...cierto?


----------



## Dano

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Gracias muchachos...yo voy más por el lado de Dano...digamos, quiero construir un aire acondicionado, pequeño y portátil...y lo que no encuentro es justamente toda esa información, principio de funcionamiento, elementos, y partes de un aire, como para construirlo.
> 
> Digamos que quiero hacerlo bien, para usarlo bien, no como proyecto simple y barato...
> 
> Dano: tenes info acerca de lo que me comentaste?
> 
> gracias muchachos
> 
> encontre un poco de info...y esta imagen que es muy buena, pero me queda la duda de la dirección del aire frio...creo que está invertida la dirección...yo creo que el aire frío sale del compresor hacia el evaporador, luego pasa por el condensador, y luego vuelve al compresor...cierto?



No, la imagen está correcta, te recomiendo que primero entiendas a fondo el principio de refrigeración por compresión, luego consigue las tablas de presión/temperatura de gases como R22 R404 R134 (clásicos gases de refrigeración).
Con eso podrás establecer los puntos de trabajo del evaporador y condensador.

Para el proyecto además del conocimiento necesitarás: Autógena y conocimiento de soldadura de bronce o plata, manómetros para el gaseado, garrafa con algunos kilos de gas (el gas lo eliges dependiendo el punto de trabajo del equipo, casi seguro que te decantarás por el R22 porque es el mas rendidor y el que mejor se ajusta), evaporador, condensador, filtro desecante, compresor, válvulas de acceso (ahí se enroscan las mangueras de los manómetros, los equipos comerciales nunca las traen, simplemente doblan el caño de acceso y sueldan la punta) y cañerías de cobre.
Algunos tips:
-No todos los gases funcionan con todos los aceites de compresor, hay tres tipos de aceite si mal no recuerdo, el mineral, el de polyester y otro mas creo, el mineral va perfecto con el R22.
-Con las soldaduras mucho cuidado, deben ser perfectas en la parte de alta por la presión de -trabajo que serán unos 8 a 12 bar.
-La presión de baja no es recomendable que sea negativa, al menos debe mantenerse en 0.5bar.
-Diseñar el circuito para que en la fase de vapor del gas el aceite regrese por gravedad al compresor, asi prevenir tapones de aceite.
-Agregar un punto bajo en la tubería antes de llegar a la succión del compresor, ya se que me vas a decir que generará un tapón de aceite pero si el recolector es pequeño casi no habrá perdida de eficiencia y te evitarás que pueda llegar gas en estado líquido al compresor.
-El condensador siempre es mas grande que el evaporador.
-La refrigeración del condesador se realiza con turbinas centrífugas, se necesita cierta presión para superar las curvas de la manguera que va hacia afuera con el aire caliente.


Mi recomendación es que consigas un aire acondicionado rompe-pared, le pongas 4 ruedas y le hagas un carenado con un caño que saque el aire caliente hacia afuera, no son tan caros y la relación de horas invertidas y demás serán mas eficientes.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

guauuuu

si en realidad yo sólo pensaba comprimir gas de agua, el tipico que contiene amoniaco o algo por el estilo, pasarlo por una serpentina, y que un ventilador haga pasar el aire a traves de esa serpentina que se enfriaría...no todo un sistema de aire acondicionado, completo tipo industrial porque es obvio que no lo haré...jejejeje

pero si es tan complejo...mejor me compro un split...pero la idea era ahorrar los 3000 pesos que vale el split y de paso utilizar la bocha de heladera y esas cosas viejas, que tenia en el taller..jajaja

gracias, lo seguiré estudiando mas a fonde y volveré con los resultados.

saludos.


----------



## Josefe17

Si dices amoniaco ya te metes en unos berengenales... (absorción) Por cierto Dano, pensé que te dedicabas al audio, no a la climatización. Pero yo creo que la mejor solución es meter en una caja de poliestireo expandido un poco de frío de nuestro invierno boreal y mandarlo por correo 
Si quieres pillarte uno portatil, te aconsejo que sea, como dice Dano, uno de 4 ruedas, pero con condensador tipo mochila que se saca al exterior, no un tubo grueso que deja la ventana medio abierta y que acaba expulsando al exterior el aire frío, ya que como coge el aire para refrigerar el condensador del interior y lo tira fuera, ese aire tiene que volver a entran en la sala y volverse a refrigerar, por lo que el rendimiento es muy bajo.

P.D. Con la bocha hazte un compresor de aire. Le pones un trapo en la succión y un tubo con un racor y un manómetro en la expulsión y ya tienes un inflaruedas; y el ventilador para aguantar el calor hasta que llegue el split.


----------



## Dano

Josefe17 dijo:


> Por cierto Dano, pensé que te dedicabas al audio, no a la climatización.



Es aburrido saber solo una cosa.


----------



## Josefe17

Pero eso no es saber, eso es dominar.


----------



## DJ DRACO

"es aburrido saber sólo una cosa"

yo sólo sé que no sé nada...

y no me aburro

jajajaj


----------



## Tacatomon

Dano dijo:


> Es aburrido saber solo una cosa.



+1


----------



## DOSMETROS

Varias cosas . . . 

Esos "refrescadores" que son una fibra mojada con un ventilador detrás y que funcionan por evaporación bajando un par de grados . . . . ¿cómo hacen para evaporar cuando hace calor y *la humedad es del 95 %* :enfadado: ? Solo sirven para climas muy secos !

En cuanto a la bocha de heladera , saquemos un calculeito

Un aire acondicionado chiquito utilizaba un compresor de 7/8 de hp reciprocante a pistón , hoy son rotativos con un rendimiento muuuuuuy superior.

Así que tu bochita de 200 Watts . . . 1/5 de hp . . . .  sirve para acondicionar un armario  , justamente !

Saludos !


----------



## Josefe17

DJ DRACO dijo:


> "es aburrido saber sólo una cosa"
> 
> yo sólo sé que no sé nada...
> 
> y no me aburro
> 
> jajajaj



Racionalismo, yo si que me aburro estudiándolo...


----------



## Beamspot

Pero el R22 no estaba prohibido?

Quizás lo más práctico sean células de Peltier. Simple e ineficiente.


----------



## DJ DRACO

jajaja
simple e ineficiente

muy bueno!!


----------



## unmonje

DJ DRACO dijo:


> guauuuu
> 
> si en realidad yo sólo pensaba comprimir gas de agua, el tipico que contiene amoniaco o algo por el estilo, pasarlo por una serpentina, y que un ventilador haga pasar el aire a traves de esa serpentina que se enfriaría...no todo un sistema de aire acondicionado, completo tipo industrial porque es obvio que no lo haré...jejejeje
> 
> pero si es tan complejo...mejor me compro un split...pero la idea era ahorrar los 3000 pesos que vale el split y de paso utilizar la bocha de heladera y esas cosas viejas, que tenia en el taller..jajaja
> 
> gracias, lo seguiré estudiando mas a fonde y volveré con los resultados.
> 
> saludos.




Muchacho...Me temo que estas jugando con fuego...(son cosas peligrosas)
3000 pesos por un split paga la que compras y està bien.
Escucha bien a estos chicos que la tienen clara..
Ademas hago mi aporte....Nunca Nunca , se te ocurra prenderle fuego,ò acercar el soplete  a una gota de refrigerante....lo hueles y te mueres...asi de simple !!!


----------



## Dano

Beamspot dijo:


> Pero el R22 no estaba prohibido?
> 
> Quizás lo más práctico sean células de Peltier. Simple e ineficiente.



En España se que está prohibido al igual que en otros primer mundistas, pero por aca se sigue comprando como el pan.


----------



## DOSMETROS

unmonje dijo:


> Ademas hago mi aporte....Nunca Nunca , se te ocurra prenderle fuego,ò acercar el soplete a una gota de refrigerante....lo hueles y te mueres...asi de simple !!!


 

Ummmmmm , es teoricamente tóxico el 12 , el 22 , el 11 , el 134a , y algún 507 , pero aquí sigo vivito y coleteando , lo que es ultra peligroso es el isobutano que es *EXPLOSIVO* 

Saludos !


----------



## Tavo

unmonje dijo:


> Ademas hago mi aporte....Nunca Nunca , se te ocurra prenderle fuego,ò acercar el soplete  a una gota de refrigerante....lo hueles y te mueres...asi de simple !!!


  

No sabía esto!! Por qué te morís? Por intoxicación?? 
Debe ser peligroso en serio eso... Por las dudas, no jugaría con esos químicos...

Tiro alguna idea muy loca: Puede ser que el nitrógeno líquido tenga un temperatura normal de 0°C??
Que pasaría si hacemos circular nitrógeno por la serpentina de un radiador, y este con un ventilados detrás?

Sería algo así como un depósito pequeño que contenga el nitrógeno (se me ocurre un cilindro de gas, del tipo de camping) y una bomba o algo que haga circular el nitrógeno...

Que opinan?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nooooooooooooo , el nitrógeno líquido andará por los Doscierntos y algo bajo cero 

Googlealo


----------



## Tavo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nooooooooooooo , el nitrógeno líquido andará por los Doscierntos y algo bajo cero
> 
> Googlealo



Y bueno, ya que quieren fresco, ahí tienen carajo.  

Entonces me confundí, porque una vez en el programa MythBusters (Discovery Channel) hicieron un innvento de enfriar un vaso de cerveza con una chapa en forma de espiral, previamente sumergida en nitrógeno. Y el invento funcionó! La cerveza quedó a 0°C.

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8

DJ DRACO
tu proyecto es posible, se usa para refrigerar unas  computadoras de sala de control ,en la planta en que doy servicio y reparación de aires,utilizan bochas de refrigerador y freon 134 el condensador y evaporador son pequeños a comparación de un split, asi que no creo que llegue a refrigerar una habitación , otra cosa una pregunta, hace mucho que tienes la bocha esa en desuso? los cañitos estan abiertos? te subi un pdf, donde explica mejor como funciona todo, en la pagina 15 te da unas nociones de como hacerle vacio al sistema y demas..... pero yo lo haria.....


> "es aburrido saber sólo una cosa"
> 
> yo sólo sé que no sé nada...
> 
> y no me aburro


creo que lo voy a tomar como lema propio....si el foro me lo permite


----------



## Dano

Como veo que siguieron la discución aqui les presento uno de mis tantos juguetes que quedan archivados en el olvido.

Las fotos son recién sacadas, ni lo limpié, es un waterchiller (para PC) una capacidad de bombeo de calor de >200W, compresor a piston de 1/2Hp con aceite mineral(recuperado de un freezer), expasión por medio de capilar que era lo que tenía a mano, segun lo que tengo anotado evaporaba a 0.2Bar (un poco menos de -45º )y condensaba entre 8 a 11 bar.
Evaporador y condensador como ven son dos serpentines que iban sumergidos depósito de agua con su correspondiente bomba e intercambiador de calor.
El agua del evaporador iba a un bloque en el procesador (entraba a unos -5º -10º) y la otra a un radiador afuera.
El sistema estaba gaseado con R290 y R600 (Propano y Butano respectivamente).

Hoy en día al aparato le faltan los coolers, depósitos de agua y gas (le saqué todo el gas y le hice un vacío alto antes de guardarlo), nunca lo reactivé porque es bastante ruidoso además de que pesa una tonelada. 









Saludos.

EDITO: El Nitrógeno líquido anda alrrededor de 20-30 dólares el litro, se necesita tener un vaso de dewar y cierta licencia, evapora a unos 195-196º bajo cero, si algún día tienen oprtunidad prueben una pc enfríada por nitrógeno y se van a dar cuenta del fenómeno de la superconductibidad.


----------



## unmonje

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummmmmm , es teoricamente tóxico el 12 , el 22 , el 11 , el 134a , y algún 507 , pero aquí sigo vivito y coleteando , lo que es ultra peligroso es el isobutano que es *EXPLOSIVO*
> 
> Saludos !



De acuerdo 2metros...es explosivo el ISO....pero si quieres...puedes inhalar el HUMO negro , del 
fluro-carbono encendido !!!!   jajajaa


----------



## Tacatomon

Un Enlace Flúor-Carbono es un enlace químico muy estable. Recientemente, los refrigerantes tienden a ser menos tóxicos con el ambiente, no con el ser humano. A menos que algo altere los enlaces del refrigerante Fluoro-Carbonado, si hay peligro más que nada por el Gas Flúor. 
Lo único que hace peligrosos a los refrigerantes es demasiada concentración de ellos en la atmósfera circundante.


----------



## unmonje

Tacatomon dijo:


> Un Enlace Flúor-Carbono es un enlace químico muy estable. Recientemente, los refrigerantes tienden a ser menos tóxicos con el ambiente, no con el ser humano. A menos que algo altere los enlaces del refrigerante Fluoro-Carbonado, si hay peligro más que nada por el Gas Flúor.
> Lo único que hace peligrosos a los refrigerantes es demasiada concentración de ellos en la atmósfera circundante.




*El enlace de la molecula, tal cual sale a la venta es de muy baja toxicidad....El problema comienza cuando uno hace ALGo con el refrigerante...Leete esto, si ?
*
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Los fluorocarburos son, en general, menos tóxicos que los correspondientes hidrocarburos clorados o bromados. Esta menor toxicidad puede deberse a una mayor estabilidad del enlace C-F y, tal vez también, a la menor solubilidad lipoide de las sustancias más fluoradas. Gracias a su bajo nivel de toxicidad, ha sido posible seleccionar fluorocarburos que sean seguros para los usos a los que se destinan. No obstante, la supuesta seguridad de los fluorocarburos en estas aplicaciones ha hecho que se divulgara la falsa creencia de que los fluorocarburos son completamente inocuos en cualquier condición de exposición.2
En realidad, los fluorocarburos volátiles poseen propiedades narcóticas similares a las de los hidrocarburos clorados, aunque más débiles. La inhalación aguda de 2.500 ppm de triclorotrifluoretano provoca intoxicación y descoordinación psicomotriz en el ser humano, un efecto que también se observa con concentraciones de 10.000 ppm (1 %) de diclorodifluorometano. La inhalación de diclorodifluorometano a concentraciones de 150.000 ppm (15 %) provoca pérdida de la consciencia. Se han registrado más de 100 muertes relacionadas con la inhalación de fluorocarburos como consecuencia de la pulverización de aerosoles que contenían diclorodifluorometano como propulsor en el interior de una bolsa de papel y su posterior inhalación. El TLV de 1.000 ppm establecido por la Conferencia Americana de Higienistas Industriales del Gobierno (ACGIH) no produce efectos narcóticos en el ser humano.2
Los fluorometanos y fluoretanos tampoco producen efectos tóxicos, como lesiones hepáticas o renales, por exposición repetida. Los fluoralquenos, como el tetrafluoretileno, el hexafluoropropileno o el clorotrifluoretileno, pueden causar lesiones hepáticas y renales en animales de experimentación tras exposiciones prolongadas y repetidas a las concentraciones apropiadas.2
No obstante, la toxicidad aguda de los fluoralquenos es sorprendente en algunos casos. El perfluorisobutileno es un buen ejemplo de ello. Con una CL50 de 0,76 ppm para cuatro horas de exposición en el caso de las ratas, es más tóxico que el fosgeno. Al igual que este último producto, produce edema pulmonar agudo. Por su parte, el fluoruro de vinilo y el fluoruro de vinilideno son fluoralcanos de muy baja toxicidad.2
De la misma forma que muchos otros vapores de disolventes y anestésicos utilizados en cirugía, los fluorocarburos volátiles también pueden producir arritmia o parada cardíaca cuando el organismo libera una cantidad anormalmente elevada de adrenalina (como en situaciones de angustia, miedo, excitación o ejercicio violento). Las concentraciones necesarias para producir este efecto son muy superiores a las que se encuentran normalmente en la industria.2
En perros y monos, tanto el clorodifluorometano como el diclorodifluorometano provocan rápidamente depresión respiratoria, broncoconstricción, taquicardia, depresión miocárdica e hipotensión a concentraciones de entre un 5 y un 10 %. El clorodifluorometano, al contrario que el diclorodifluorometano, no provoca arritmias cardíacas en monos (aunque sí en ratones) y tampoco reduce la función pulmonar.2
Medidas de salud y seguridad. Todos los fluorocarburos sufren descomposición térmica cuando se exponen a la acción de la llama o de metales calentados al rojo. Los productos de la descomposición de los clorofluorocarburos son los ácidos fluorhídrico y clorhídrico, junto con cantidades más pequeñas d fosgeno y fluoruro de carbonilo. Este último compuesto es muy inestable a la hidrólisis y rápidamente se transforma en ácido fluorhídrico y dióxido de carbono en presencia de humedad.2
---------------------------------------------


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , los he inhalado ardiendo , digamos que por trabajo , no por 



Manovacuómetro doble ?  



perdón ! era éste !


----------



## Tacatomon

No era falta tanto texto!. Y si, es sabido que los gases de ahora son más amigables tóxica-mente hablando y los problemas derivados de estos siempre resultan por el mal manejo de esto o desconocimiento de aplicación...


----------



## DJ DRACO

exactamente!!

se puede fabricar y seguro me va a salir más barato que un split...
solo debo conseguirme 2 radiadores de moto o auto, las valvulas y mucho caño de bronce...

no todos los gases refrigerantes son toxicos...y todos funcionan de la misma manera...se puede usar desde freón (el más antiguo) hasta hidrogeno (mortal) o nitrógeno (medio caro)

estando en estado gaseoso...comprimido, enfriara bastante igualmente....no tanto como en estado líquido...pero no sé a que presión se lo debe someter para que disminuya unos cuantos grados...

voy a seguir recopilando info y ya veremos que nsale de todo esto...

saludos amigos del frio!


----------



## DOSMETROS

El más eficiente y barato , además de ser facil comprimirlo y licuarlo y enfría bastante bién al evaporar es el iso-butano , bahhhh más o menos lo mismo da butano , o propano , o su mezcla. El tema es que es explosivo , así que no se puede soldar o desoldar caños con gas dentro, obligatorio usar válvulas de carga , vaciar , purgar y cambiar por aire o nitrógeno antes de meter soplete.

Y la cantidad para una heladera es poca , pero en el caso de un acondicionador sería peligroso si hubiera una pérdida.

Los radiadores no son los mismos que los de las motos ya que esos llevan todas la tuberías en paralelo y los de refrigeración las llevan en serie (algunos son combinados )

Si vas a hacer pruebas te recomiendo usar válvulas de expansión manométricas , que son regulables , que no andar lidiando con los díametros y los largos de los capilares.

Saludos !


----------



## solaris8

DJ DRACO
yo iría a un desguace de autos y conseguiría un evaporador y un condensador,y coincido con dosmetros si podes usa válvula de expansión manométrica   lo demas es paciencia ahhh me olvidaba en la bocha debe decir para que refrigerante esta diseñada, en argentina supongo, debe ser 12, o 134 y fijate de limpiar tuberías y la bocha antes de cargar gas con 141b le podes dar presión con nitrógeno, o un poco de gas




> "es aburrido saber sólo una cosa"
> 
> yo sólo sé que no sé nada...
> 
> y no me aburro


----------



## cansi22

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , los he inhalado ardiendo , digamos que por trabajo , no por
> 
> 
> 
> Manovacuómetro doble ?
> 
> 
> 
> perdón ! era éste !


jaja sacais tiempo para todo.
para las cachimbas y todo jeje.

aqui tienes fotos de varios sistemas que se usan en informatica extrema.
http://www.hard-h2o.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=395446#395446


----------



## unmonje

....OK............Habiendo cubitos y ventiladores....
*La empresa no se hace responsable por el uso del R22*
:cabezon:


----------



## el-rey-julien

Beamspot dijo:


> Pero el R22 no estaba prohibido?
> 
> Quizás lo más práctico sean células de Peltier. Simple e ineficiente.



lo mismo pienso en celulas peltier ,no son tan eficientes pues consumen mucho   pero  en fin ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

es lo mas parctico ,aunque es algo costoso


----------



## juanzambrano

bueno este foro pensé que solo era de electrónica pero ya veo que también tiene refrigeración bueno se que para hacer un sistema de enfriamiento o acondicionador de aire hay que tener los equipos necesario (bomba de vació, cilindro de refrigerantes, manómetros, amperimetro, equipo de soldadura autógena y otra herramientas para el trabajo con tuberías) no solo con tener esto quiere decir que se puede fabricar un sistema de refrigeración tiene que tener también en cuenta los principios de la termodinámica, y las teorías de la mecánica de los fluidos, también la propiedades de los gases la tabla de presión, temperatura puntos de condensación y evaporación, es decir hay que tener la mínima idea de calcular la disipación de calor para que el refrigerante se condense con respecto al tamaño del compresor y diámetros de tubería y si es expansión directa o forzada estoy es básico en la refrigeración


----------



## solaris8

juanzambrano
la electronica esta presente en muchos articulos, desde una cafetera hasta un aire acondicionado, estos , utiliza una tarjeta de control para operar y un control remoto,
 aparte lo que jcdraco quiere hacer, si no me equivoco sino jc corrigeme, es uno experimental no con fines de produccion masiva. en un momento sugeri usar un evaporador y un condensador de auto, que fueran del mismo , en un desguace, asi estarian apareados y no tendria que calcular termodinamica , tambien hay una explicacion tecnica en los dos pdf que subi donde se ven algunas condiciones de funcionamiento  y en cuanto a las herramientas nesesarias, bueno todo proyecto las lleva si no las tienes no puedes entrarle, como yo ni jota de pics por el momento me conformo siguiendo post y leyendo para ir aprendiendo
este es mi humilde punto de vista, tal vez no la realidad, pero un experimento se basa en tecnica y .......prueba y error de ahi nace elentendimiento
por cierto djdraco te congelaste o exploto todo???
dano buenisimo tu refrigerador



> "es aburrido saber sólo una cosa"
> 
> yo sólo sé que no sé nada...
> 
> y no me aburro


----------



## fredd2

Hola, me parece que se estan complicando un poco con el tema de herramientas, no es taaanto como creen, en ves de una autogena, algo caro por cierto pueden usar un soplete con propano (los venden en casas de refrigeracion) normalmente usamos autogena por temas de costos aparte de que el soplete no nos sirve para por ej. soldar cañerias de 1 pulgada o robinetes grandes, pero para cosas como esta sobra por de mas, la bomba de vacio es CARA y nadie se la va a prestar pero pueden usar una bocha de 1/4 o 1/5 no se quema como dicen en otros foros, la pueden dejar tranquilamente media hora o cuarenta y cinco minutos tranquilamente con lo cual ya entre la autogena y la bomba de vacio nos ahorramos unos mangos mas para un buen termometro que es impresindible y una cortadora de caños.Respecto a usar o no valvula de expancion eso depende del tipo de motor, para bajas capacidades no hay, es decir para motores de 1/4 no queda otra que usar capilar, que tmb lo venden armado en las casas de refrigeracion, al igual que las serpentinas y todo lo que se presise, recuerden siempre que el condensador siempre debe ser un 30% mas grande o mas que el evaporador siempre calculando si es por aire forzado o ntro tema a tener en cuenta es que gas usar, olvidense de las mezclas que reemplazan al R12, si no estan cancheros son problematicos al punto de hacer pelota el compresor, tirense mas a gases puros como el R134, R22 y si caminan aun en argentina se consigue R12 , como dije, pueden usar cualquier gas todo depende de la presion que le den y el punto de saturacion del gas, no es lo mismo tener 30 libras de R22 que 30 libras de R134 (fijense las tablas de presion/temperatura), el usar gases que "hierven" a muy baja temperaturas tendran como contra mayor temperatura de condensacion es decir muy alta presion en la descarga del compresor, mientras mas baja sea la temperatura de ebullicion mas sera la temperatura de condensacion (nada es gratis en la vida). todo esto nos da a entender que bajar la temperatura de algo no es mas que bombear el calor hacia otro lado, como pasa en un aire acondicionado, una heladera o un tunel de frio.
Otra manera es como lei el evaporar agua, es algo muy usado en torres de enfriamiento aca pero en otras partes del mundo (donde la humedad es baja) se usan tanto para las torres de enfriamiento como para climatizar o incluso en los años 50 se usaban en los autos, se llaman swamp cooler, busquen en google que es un lindo sistema que lo pueden fabricar haciendolo con un cooler de pc y una esponja vegetal para ver como funciona y olvidense del amoniaco y a las maquinas de absorcion, no son joda ni el calculo ni el funcionamiento ni nada de nada jajaja.
Perdon por lo extenso del post, pero como veran es un tema que da para rato y mas que por las herramientas para hacerlo hace falta mas teoria y practica ya que muchas veces la teoria apunta para un lado y la practica para el otro, pero ambas son impresindibles.
Saludos


----------



## electromecanico

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El más eficiente y barato , además de ser facil comprimirlo y licuarlo y enfría bastante bién al evaporar es el iso-butano , bahhhh más o menos lo mismo da butano , o propano , o su mezcla. El tema es que es explosivo , así que no se puede soldar o desoldar caños con gas dentro, obligatorio usar válvulas de carga , vaciar , purgar y cambiar por *aire *o nitrógeno antes de meter soplete.
> 
> !


*NOOOO* nunca pongan aire comprimido,  ni oxigeno en un circuito de refrigeracion ,  es muy peligroso!!! usen nitrogeno ,,,, por que la mayoria de aceites son derivadas del petroleo por lo cual al comprimirse con la medida justa con oxigeno es explosivo y si ponen oxigeno como se sabe la combinacion de oxigeno a 200 bar como vienn en los tubos y aceite no es buena combinacion y esto no es un cuento han muerto compañeros tecnicos en refrigeracion  por la explocion de la bocha o compresor por contucion de los fragmentos de la carcaza ...aclaro soy del gremio vivo de esto ..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que hablaba de las de isobutano , y puse aire (no Oxígeno) porque justamente los services chicos de refrigeración , ni saben del Nitrógeno.

Hablando del Oxígeno una vez vi un chalet que trataron de destaparle la cloaca de la cocina con gas . . . . y usaron O2   en vez de CO2.

Imaginate lo destapadas que quedaron . . .  al aire libre , a cielo abierto.

Y los que estaban haciendo esa estupidéz  chauuuuuuuuu

Saludos !


----------



## electromecanico

igualmente en las de isobutano tiene un compresor muy parecido a los utilizados con los otros refrigerantes osea que el peligro de ponerle aire o oxigeno es el mismo lo que si corresponde es realizar un buen vacio , si se puede ventear con aire.

nosotros para destapar las cloacas usabamos los matafuegos de co2 buenisimosss no hay caño que se te recista


----------

